# Japanese government seeks to penalize Herbivore Men for peacefully opting out of Femtopia.



## The2ndAmendment

More than 1/3 (over 40%) of Japan's male population have voluntarily become "Herbivore Men." This means they abandon women altogether, forsaking all future relationships, most importantly marriage and children. The term "herbivore" is a Japanese reference to men that "will eat grass alongside women." Although it was initially laughed off by Japanese women and their government as a trend that could never grow or even sustain itself for long (because all those sex crazed rapists...men...can't withold themselves from sex), it turned out they were wrong. In fact very wrong.

The number of men that have decided to "opt-out" or "unplug from the matrix" in Japan has grown from 18% over 40% in less than two years. These men are not gay, and even the suggestion would be laughable since 40% of male population is certainly not going to be gay.

The Japanese herbivore culture is now coming to Caucasian nations as well, in America, Canada and the UK they go by the name MGTOW's (Men Going Their Own Way). These aren't a bunch of faggots who never had a girlfriend. They are actually men who have had several relationships in the past (or more) and can no longer tolerate the feminist bullshit plaguing modern women.

However, back to Japan. Instead of reversing the wrongs that led to their population and GDP decline by having over 40% of their male population opt-out of society, and after their shame-proganda backfired against Herbivores, by in fact producing more of them, the Women of Japan and their Daddy Government (whose running out of taxes) have decided to FORCE men into marriage and relationships by considering a Bachelor Tax.

Such was the way of ancient Rome when feminazi statutes came into effect as well. Rome imposed a massive bachelor tax that drove many men out of Roman provinces, who then took their knowledge of smithing and weapon-making to barbarian cultures.

No man wishes to be a slave. No self-respecting man would enter into a modern marriage contract. Divorce is a doom-hammer that is not wielded by men, but their spouses. We know what happens when one party wields a monopoly of power.

Question: Why not impose a Bacheleorette Tax on Women instead in Japan?

A bachelor tax not so unlikely



> n theory, the tax applied to both men and women (regardless of their marital status) but in practicality, the tax was paid overwhelmingly by men. This is also clear due to the fact that everyone – men and women – referred to this tax in the common lexicon as _taxa pe sulă_ (literally the tax on the dick).
> 
> The reasons for this had a lot to do with biology and with inherent gynocentrism. A woman could get a _certificate of infertility_ fairly easy (even if she was fertile) and that certificate would exempt her from being subjected to this tax. Like in all communist countries, the doctors were State functionaries and were as corrupt as any other functionary in that era so for a few hundred lei or for a few packs of _Kent_ (that cigarette brand was a common currency for many bribes) a doctor would write almost anything you needed on a certificate, as long as it was _likely_ to be true. And given the poor state of the general health following the draconic rationalization plan implemented in 1981, it was quite likely for a woman to be infertile for a certain period of time. Also, due to gynocentrism, a doctor was more likely to accept to lie in a certificate when a woman requested it than when a man did the same.
> 
> The tax was levied independent of marital status. Fertile men married to infertile women would routinely be subjected to the celibacy tax. Divorce was, in theory, an option, but there were disincentives for divorce – like the danger of being relegated to a lower paid job for no longer being “morally reliable”.[5]


----------



## mamooth

The "herbivores" part is real.

Japan panics about the rise of herbivores mdash young men who shun sex don t spend money and like taking walks.

The "feminazi" stuff, that's 2A's take on it. Who knew that Rome had feminazi statutes? The things we learn here.


----------



## Pogo

"These men are not gay...  These are a bunch of faggots who never had a girlfriend. "

You just can't buy this stuff.


----------



## Pogo

mamooth said:


> The "herbivores" part is real.
> 
> Japan panics about the rise of herbivores mdash young men who shun sex don t spend money and like taking walks.
> 
> The "feminazi" stuff, that's 2A's take on it. Who knew that Rome had feminazi statutes? The things we learn here.



You never heard of Emperor Viagraus Ruschividist Limblobnibus?


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem

Didn't know this was some kind of issue.  But consider how a woman has the unprecedented power to destroy a man's life these days.

I mean, when a man is $91,000 in arrears in his child support payments one has to ask..

Who the f*** pays $91,000 to raise a child? 

And then she gets the house too?  I love how Two and a Half Men lampoons how much women can rip men off in divorce settlements.  Of course it may be a stretch that Alan Harper had to pay her attorney fees, alimony, child support, and she also got his house, etc, but good parodies are based on reality.

So what were you saying about these men who would rather not take the risk of relationships with women?


----------



## The2ndAmendment

Pogo said:


> "These men are not gay...  These are a bunch of faggots who never had a girlfriend. "
> 
> You just can't buy this stuff.



You mean these "aren't"


----------



## occupied

Japan is screwed up and dying mostly because they do not allow enough immigration to make up for their low birth rate. Opting out of breeding is a visible social phenomena in Japan but all Western nations are experiencing the same rapidly aging native population that did not have enough kids to replace themselves, even us.


----------



## The2ndAmendment

occupied said:


> *Japan is screwed up and dying mostly because they do not allow enough immigration* to make up for their low birth rate. Opting out of breeding is a visible social phenomena in Japan but all Western nations are experiencing the same rapidly aging native population that did not have enough kids to replace themselves, even us.



They've done fine for the past 71,000 years without immigration (Lake Toba Supereruption referenced in the Japanese Amarestu and Vedic Hidden sun myth, cleverly reinterpreted in the Genesis 1). I can assure you that's not the problem


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem

occupied said:


> Japan is screwed up and dying mostly because they do not allow enough immigration to make up for their low birth rate. Opting out of breeding is a visible social phenomena in Japan but all Western nations are experiencing the same rapidly aging native population that did not have enough kids to replace themselves, even us.




The evils of contraception.  And only the Catholic Church takes a stand against it these days.  History will prove us wise.


----------



## Unkotare

The2ndAmendment said:


> No man wishes to be a slave. No self-respecting man would enter into a modern marriage contract. Divorce is a doom-hammer that is not wielded by men, but their spouses. We know what happens when one party wields a monopoly of power.




OK, we all understand that you are afraid of women. Take it up with your shrink.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem

Unkotare said:


> The2ndAmendment said:
> 
> 
> 
> No man wishes to be a slave. No self-respecting man would enter into a modern marriage contract. Divorce is a doom-hammer that is not wielded by men, but their spouses. We know what happens when one party wields a monopoly of power.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK, we all understand that you are afraid of women. Take it up with your shrink.
Click to expand...

He hasn't found the right one yet. Have some faith, friend.


----------



## occupied

The2ndAmendment said:


> occupied said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Japan is screwed up and dying mostly because they do not allow enough immigration* to make up for their low birth rate. Opting out of breeding is a visible social phenomena in Japan but all Western nations are experiencing the same rapidly aging native population that did not have enough kids to replace themselves, even us.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They've done fine for the past 71,000 years without immigration (Lake Toba Supereruption referenced in the Japanese Amarestu and Vedic Hidden sun myth, cleverly reinterpreted in the Genesis 1). I can assure you that's not the problem
Click to expand...

Sorry, I thought you were actually going to discuss a current social phenomena, should have known better. Every developed nation in the world IS experiencing negative population growth in their native populations, Japan is just the most extreme example. Most counties deal with this by allowing immigration to offset the death spiral of an ever aging population and fewer children. If you have a problem with this accurate portrayal of modern life in developed nations you should probably talk about that rather than something that happened before the last ice age.


----------



## Pogo

The2ndAmendment said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> "These men are not gay...  These are a bunch of faggots who never had a girlfriend. "
> 
> You just can't buy this stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You mean these "aren't"
Click to expand...


   It's your OP, I just copied it.


----------



## The2ndAmendment

occupied said:


> Sorry, I thought you were actually going to discuss a current social phenomena, should have known better.



We are discussing it. You can listen to any interview with a "Herbivore Man" or a caucasian MGTOW and they'll tell it's a direct result of feminism.

Even 18% of the the male population is nothing to sneeze at. Never mind 40%+

Have you see the "yes means yes" law in california, where a man now needs to obtain continuous verbal consent from a woman in order to keep fucking her?


----------



## The Irish Ram

So only women wield the doom hammer?  Do men not want to be slaves anymore than women?    I'm pretty sure the doom hammer swings both ways......

The government should stay out of the bedroom, regardless of what governments and what bedrooms.


----------



## Tom Sweetnam

Pogo said:


> "These men are not gay...  These are a bunch of faggots who never had a girlfriend. "
> 
> You just can't buy this stuff.



I don't know. There's been some very strange cults through history. Look at the Ottoman Empire and the various cults of male abstinence that evolved there.


----------



## occupied

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> occupied said:
> 
> 
> 
> Japan is screwed up and dying mostly because they do not allow enough immigration to make up for their low birth rate. Opting out of breeding is a visible social phenomena in Japan but all Western nations are experiencing the same rapidly aging native population that did not have enough kids to replace themselves, even us.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The evils of contraception.  And only the Catholic Church takes a stand against it these days.  History will prove us wise.
Click to expand...

Freeing women from the bondage of childbirth is the greatest achivement of science in the later half of the 20th century and probably prevented WWIII.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem

occupied said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> occupied said:
> 
> 
> 
> Japan is screwed up and dying mostly because they do not allow enough immigration to make up for their low birth rate. Opting out of breeding is a visible social phenomena in Japan but all Western nations are experiencing the same rapidly aging native population that did not have enough kids to replace themselves, even us.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The evils of contraception.  And only the Catholic Church takes a stand against it these days.  History will prove us wise.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Freeing women from the bondage of childbirth is the greatest achivement of science in the later half of the 20th century and probably prevented WWIII.
Click to expand...

Child birth is bondage? Do you people have any idea how sick and depraved you are?


----------



## kflaux

The term "herbivore men" (_soushoku danshi_, 草食男子) appeared in 2009 or thereabouts. It is sometimes contrasted with "carnivore women".   

I think the "abstains from sex" bit might be overstated...kinda hard to suppress a primal urge, and of course the Japanese famously have their public face (_tatemae_) and their private lives (_honne_)....

The "herbivore men" may not be so different from Americans, Swedes etc who drop out of the rat race to live on a remote homestead or small farm, reading and emulating Thoreau, Aldo Leopold and Wendell Berry.....


----------



## Tom Sweetnam

The2ndAmendment said:


> occupied said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, I thought you were actually going to discuss a current social phenomena, should have known better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are discussing it. You can listen to any interview with a "Herbivore Man" or a caucasian MGTOW and they'll tell it's a direct result of feminism.
> 
> Even 18% of the the male population is nothing to sneeze at. Never mind 40%+
> 
> Have you see the "yes means yes" law in california, where a man now needs to obtain continuous verbal consent from a woman in order to keep fucking her?
Click to expand...


Damned if I don't hate those ambivalent ones: "Yes! Yes! Oh yes!!! WAIT! No, No, Yes, No, Yes,Yes, NOOOO! Yes, No, Yesssss!"


----------



## occupied

The2ndAmendment said:


> occupied said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, I thought you were actually going to discuss a current social phenomena, should have known better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are discussing it. You can listen to any interview with a "Herbivore Man" or a caucasian MGTOW and they'll tell it's a direct result of feminism.
> 
> Even 18% of the the male population is nothing to sneeze at. Never mind 40%+
> 
> Have you see the "yes means yes" law in california, where a man now needs to obtain continuous verbal consent from a woman in order to keep fucking her?
Click to expand...

I am aware of the phenomena but you are way off the mark and apparently just want to attack feminism. Men are the way they are because of women and women are the way they are because of men, repeat to infinity. There was never some golden age where sexual relations were perfect, it's always been fucked up and dysfunctional.


----------



## occupied

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> occupied said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> occupied said:
> 
> 
> 
> Japan is screwed up and dying mostly because they do not allow enough immigration to make up for their low birth rate. Opting out of breeding is a visible social phenomena in Japan but all Western nations are experiencing the same rapidly aging native population that did not have enough kids to replace themselves, even us.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The evils of contraception.  And only the Catholic Church takes a stand against it these days.  History will prove us wise.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Freeing women from the bondage of childbirth is the greatest achivement of science in the later half of the 20th century and probably prevented WWIII.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Child birth is bondage? Do you people have any idea how sick and depraved you are?
Click to expand...

Yes it is, child birth is a dangerous and debilitating thing for a woman, only a screwed-up virgin, celibate pope would think otherwise. Before contraception, sex was a scary thing for a woman to be torn between satisfying her man and the knowledge that a sixth pregnancy could kill her.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem

occupied said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> occupied said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> occupied said:
> 
> 
> 
> Japan is screwed up and dying mostly because they do not allow enough immigration to make up for their low birth rate. Opting out of breeding is a visible social phenomena in Japan but all Western nations are experiencing the same rapidly aging native population that did not have enough kids to replace themselves, even us.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The evils of contraception.  And only the Catholic Church takes a stand against it these days.  History will prove us wise.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Freeing women from the bondage of childbirth is the greatest achivement of science in the later half of the 20th century and probably prevented WWIII.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Child birth is bondage? Do you people have any idea how sick and depraved you are?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes it is, child birth is a dangerous and debilitating thing for a woman, only a screwed-up virgin, celibate pope would think otherwise. Before contraception, sex was a scary thing for a woman to be torn between satisfying her man and the knowledge that a sixth pregnancy could kill her.
Click to expand...


You're sick.  I can't even argue with the ravings of a sick, depraved person who thinks that childbirth is an affliction that needs to be avoided. "Satisfying her man?"  Having children and the number of children is decided by both spouses.  Women aren't slaves living in seraglios, they are intelligent enough to make their own decisions.  We have 4 children.  We would have even more if medical complications hadn't made that impossible.  We both decided on a large family.  That's what real equality is, not the pandering feminist bullshit you're espousing.


----------



## occupied

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> occupied said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> occupied said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> occupied said:
> 
> 
> 
> Japan is screwed up and dying mostly because they do not allow enough immigration to make up for their low birth rate. Opting out of breeding is a visible social phenomena in Japan but all Western nations are experiencing the same rapidly aging native population that did not have enough kids to replace themselves, even us.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The evils of contraception.  And only the Catholic Church takes a stand against it these days.  History will prove us wise.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Freeing women from the bondage of childbirth is the greatest achivement of science in the later half of the 20th century and probably prevented WWIII.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Child birth is bondage? Do you people have any idea how sick and depraved you are?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes it is, child birth is a dangerous and debilitating thing for a woman, only a screwed-up virgin, celibate pope would think otherwise. Before contraception, sex was a scary thing for a woman to be torn between satisfying her man and the knowledge that a sixth pregnancy could kill her.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're sick.  I can't even argue with the ravings of a sick, depraved person who thinks that childbirth is an affliction that needs to be avoided. "Satisfying her man?"  Having children and the number of children is decided by both spouses.  Women aren't slaves living in seraglios, they are intelligent enough to make their own decisions.  We have 4 children.  We would have even more if medical complications hadn't made that impossible.  We both decided on a large family.  That's what real equality is, not the pandering feminist bullshit you're espousing.
Click to expand...

Your personal decisions are your own, if you want to have a houseful then that is your business. I do not want to get into the tired old contraception argument with a militant catholic as I never attack anyone for their personal faith. However, when that personal faith translates into religious authority making such decisions for people as the Catholic church is in the habit of doing in poor catholic majority countries then I have a problem. Christianity is supposed to be about free will, it's why most of the world opted against Catholicism and became protestant.


----------



## Tom Sweetnam

kflaux said:


> The term "herbivore men" (_soushoku danshi_, 草食男子) appeared in 2009 or thereabouts. It is sometimes contrasted with "carnivore women".
> 
> I think the "abstains from sex" bit might be overstated...kinda hard to suppress a primal urge, and of course the Japanese famously have their public face (_tatemae_) and their private lives (_honne_)....
> 
> The "herbivore men" may not be so different from Americans, Swedes etc who drop out of the rat race to live on a remote homestead or small farm, reading and emulating Thoreau, Aldo Leopold and Wendell Berry.....



I started doing that 25 years ago when I retired young. I love being on my Colorado homestead in the middle of nowhere. But the problem with being a geek is that instead of looking to Thoreau, Leopold, or Berry for life's big answers, you tend to go to YouTube where 1970's Looney Tunes serve just as well as anything.


----------



## The2ndAmendment

mamooth said:


> The "herbivores" part is real.
> 
> Japan panics about the rise of herbivores mdash young men who shun sex don t spend money and like taking walks.
> 
> The "feminazi" stuff, that's 2A's take on it. Who knew that Rome had feminazi statutes? The things we learn here.



Would care to explain why Roman men started going celibate and forsaking marriage?

I think this thread rattles your communist bones, because you know you that it's dissatisfied and oppressed MEN that overturn tyrannies.

40% of Japanese men.

What happens when it hits 75%? Something tells me the "caveman instincts" are going to overcome them and they'll tear the whole government down and restore the natural order.

Remember, they aren't choosing this lifestyle because it's actually enjoyable. It's because the alternative is INTOLERABLE. What happens when a bunch of men feel that their pursuit of happiness has become intolerable?


----------



## occupied

The2ndAmendment said:


> mamooth said:
> 
> 
> 
> The "herbivores" part is real.
> 
> Japan panics about the rise of herbivores mdash young men who shun sex don t spend money and like taking walks.
> 
> The "feminazi" stuff, that's 2A's take on it. Who knew that Rome had feminazi statutes? The things we learn here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would care to explain why Roman men started going celibate and forsaking marriage?
> 
> I think this thread rattles your communist bones, because you know you that it's dissatisfied and oppressed MEN that overturn tyrannies.
> 
> 40% of Japanese men.
> 
> What happens when it hits 75%? Something tells me the "caveman instincts" are going to overcome them and they'll tear the whole government down and restore the natural order.
> 
> Remember, they aren't choosing this lifestyle because it's actually enjoyable. It's because the alternative is INTOLERABLE. What happens when a bunch of men feel that their pursuit of happiness has become intolerable?
Click to expand...

It's even simpler than that, prostitutes are quasi-legal and relatively cheap and there is no longer a strong social pressure to marry and reproduce. Japan suffered for centuries under an incredibly strict code of arranged marriage and dowry. Practicality and frugality has replaced the old ways, as expensive as things are in Japan it is cheaper to buy all the sex anyone could want than to marry.


----------



## The2ndAmendment

occupied said:


> The2ndAmendment said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mamooth said:
> 
> 
> 
> The "herbivores" part is real.
> 
> Japan panics about the rise of herbivores mdash young men who shun sex don t spend money and like taking walks.
> 
> The "feminazi" stuff, that's 2A's take on it. Who knew that Rome had feminazi statutes? The things we learn here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would care to explain why Roman men started going celibate and forsaking marriage?
> 
> I think this thread rattles your communist bones, because you know you that it's dissatisfied and oppressed MEN that overturn tyrannies.
> 
> 40% of Japanese men.
> 
> What happens when it hits 75%? Something tells me the "caveman instincts" are going to overcome them and they'll tear the whole government down and restore the natural order.
> 
> Remember, they aren't choosing this lifestyle because it's actually enjoyable. It's because the alternative is INTOLERABLE. What happens when a bunch of men feel that their pursuit of happiness has become intolerable?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's even simpler than that, prostitutes are quasi-legal and relatively cheap and there is no longer a strong social pressure to marry and reproduce. Japan suffered for centuries under an incredibly strict code of arranged marriage and dowry. Practicality and frugality has replaced the old ways, as expensive as things are in Japan it is cheaper to buy all the sex anyone could want than to marry.
Click to expand...


Yes blame the men who are pretty much not having sex at all, even with prostitutes. Most roman men couldn't afford a damn prostitute, prostitutes became common then because there weren't enough men willing to take the risk and impregnate them (and thus have to support them).

Here's a mindfuck for you:

Why not tax single women too?


----------



## Michelle420

If some men want to eat grass beside women and never have sex or marry so be it.


----------



## Unkotare

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The2ndAmendment said:
> 
> 
> 
> No man wishes to be a slave. No self-respecting man would enter into a modern marriage contract. Divorce is a doom-hammer that is not wielded by men, but their spouses. We know what happens when one party wields a monopoly of power.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK, we all understand that you are afraid of women. Take it up with your shrink.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He hasn't found the right one yet. Have some faith, friend.
Click to expand...


At some point you have to recognize a hopeless situation.


----------



## The2ndAmendment

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The2ndAmendment said:
> 
> 
> 
> No man wishes to be a slave. No self-respecting man would enter into a modern marriage contract. Divorce is a doom-hammer that is not wielded by men, but their spouses. We know what happens when one party wields a monopoly of power.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK, we all understand that you are afraid of women. Take it up with your shrink.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He hasn't found the right one yet. Have some faith, friend.
Click to expand...


It's not about finding the right one. That's what you're not seeing. Getting married is giving your wife the doom-hammer. Even if she was the "right one" before you got married, that obscene power shift will most likely change her for the worse, as proven in countless scientific studies.

Non-married cohabiting couples like myself (which makes me a level 1 MGTOW) get in every day. Married couples get it on once a week on average. Sometimes only once a month. If a man wants to end the sexlessness, he must give her half his property and income and has limited access to his children.


----------



## Treeshepherd

Interesting OP. I was married for 10 years. I enjoyed the marriage and didn't consciously want to break up, but in hindsight I see the many ways I sabotaged the relationship. 
Then I dated a series of women even more crazy than myself. 

I've always liked being me. I've never placed the responsibility of making me happy on someone else. The women I've been with tend to do exactly that. 

Or, it will be a beautiful day, we've got the day off, we're healthy, we're doing something fun, but the woman is upset because I didn't fold my laundry or I paid a bill 2 days late, and she can't let it go. It's like, really? You're going to waste your life and try to bum me out by worrying about little stuff like that? 

I'm spending my 40s as an herbivore man. I might change my mind when I hit 50, but life is so beautifully simple now. I don't have to negotiate every action I take. I don't have to put up with constant emotional blackmail.

Almost everyone I know in a relationship is constantly fighting. They tear each other down. I'm co-hosting a radio show with my friend. We did our first show on Tuesday. We get back to his place, and his wife gives us a negative review. I thought it went great, but even if I didn't, I'm going to accentuate the positives before I say what I didn't like. Everyone I've talked to liked it, except for the wife who had nothing encouraging to say.


----------



## The2ndAmendment

Treeshepherd said:


> Interesting OP. I was married for 10 years. I enjoyed the marriage and didn't consciously want to break up, but in hindsight I see the many ways I sabotaged the relationship.
> Then I dated a series of women even more crazy than myself.
> 
> I've always liked being me. I've never placed the responsibility of making me happy on someone else. The women I've been with tend to do exactly that.
> 
> Or, it will be a beautiful day, we've got the day off, we're healthy, we're doing something fun, but the woman is upset because I didn't fold my laundry or I paid a bill 2 days late, and she can't let it go. It's like, really? You're going to waste your life and try to bum me out by worrying about little stuff like that?
> 
> I'm spending my 40s as an herbivore man. I might change my mind when I hit 50, but life is so beautifully simple now. I don't have to negotiate every action I take. I don't have to put up with constant emotional blackmail.
> 
> Almost everyone I know in a relationship is constantly fighting. They tear each other down. I'm co-hosting a radio show with my friend. We did our first show on Tuesday. We get back to his place, and his wife gives us a negative review. I thought it went great, but even if I didn't, I'm going to accentuate the positives before I say what I didn't like. Everyone I've talked to liked it, except for the wife who had nothing encouraging to say.



I doubt you sabotaged the marriage (most likely little or no significant fault), especially since you are the one that didn't want it to end. That's the prime indicator.

Folding the laundry is her job.* Cook, clean and copulation* (3 C's) are the three bare minimum things that she is expected to provide for all your other labors. Paying the bill 2 days late is not her concern either, unless there was a shortage of money that affected her and your children (such as food shortage, no electric/water etc). So long as she is continuously sheltered and provided resources to manage and redistribute among the family, your late bill is not her concern.

If her worst problem in the world is you not folding your laundry or paying a bill two days late, she's obviously not very busy and is living a carefree life --- on your dime. I shoved my cock in my ex's mouth once because she complained that the dishes were dirty. I should have put soap on my dick too. If she's going to "waste her life" by trying to "bum me down" when I'm the one funding her carefree lifestyle, she's literally going to eat my dick and learn whose boss or get out. She chose to get out. Then she regretted it and tried to get back in a few days later. I should have let her back in just to put that soap on my dick and tell her to suck it.

Don't change your mind, life is beautifully simple, as I've just discovered myself. I'm not a real MGTOW since I have an El Salvadorean girl cohabiting with me, but my reputation has been made well known to her by some of the other El Salv girls I know (that led me to her). Yet she stays, probably thankful to have been taken from the no-electric hut that she once lived in the forests. SHe almost looks asian since even the white/arabic spaniards never even went that far into the forest to procreate with the progeny of the asians who crossed the great ice bridge. She knows I don't tolerate bullshit. Even one of the spanish ex's has tried to get back in. Why? Because I actually don't demand anything beyond the three C's and I bring them everywhere I WANT to go (and will honor her requests where she wants to go at least 1/3 of the time) That means my el salvadoren princess follows me to the calverton gun range. Also, it's not even like cooking and cleaning is that hard with modern appliances.

Of course his wife gave a negative review. Every moment your male friend spends time doing what he likes, it's less time working and giving resources to her. His passion/hobby is her competition.

I can't tell you how many times my grandfather, brother, sister, male friends, non-related female friends praised my music and woodworking.

I can't tell you how many times my dependent grandmother (after my grandfather died), dependent sister (after grandfather died), and ex-gfs shunned it. Now that my grandfather died, playing the piano gave my grandmother and sister headaches. I was threatened with "abusing them" for playing the piano.

That's when I left (thankfully house was in my name, my grandfather gave it to me), I only paid the taxes and the the lien on the house (thanks to my grandmother running up high credit when my grandfather became afflicted by Alzheimer and could no longer monitor her spending). This means I left them for paying all the other bills. Within two months they begged me to come back in. That shut them up about their headaches and me getting a second job.

You see, I have known nothing but misery at the hands of *dependent women*, family or girlfriend. And only by abandoning them/throwing them out the door, have I ever been able to regain ANY rights back from them. They consider you their MULE to fund their lifestyle.

You give them the Earth, but they demand the Moon and the Stars. Adam was content in the Garden of Eden, but Eve craved more.


----------



## The2ndAmendment

Why no tax on single women? Why did Rome and Japan not consider this?


----------



## Unkotare

The2ndAmendment said:


> It's not about finding the right one. That's what you're not seeing. Getting married is giving your wife the doom-hammer. Even if she was the "right one" before you got married, that obscene power shift will most likely change her for the worse, as proven in countless scientific studies.
> 
> Non-married cohabiting couples like myself (which makes me a level 1 MGTOW) get in every day. Married couples get it on once a week on average. Sometimes only once a month. If a man wants to end the sexlessness, he must give her half his property and income and has limited access to his children.




What a sad, insecure little 'man' you are. You might as well be eating grass. Your shrink must be making a fortune off you.


----------



## Unkotare

The2ndAmendment said:


> You see, I have known nothing but misery at the hands of *dependent women*, family or girlfriend. And only by abandoning them/throwing them out the door, have I ever been able to regain ANY rights back from them. They consider you their MULE to fund their lifestyle.
> 
> You give them the Earth, but they demand the Moon and the Stars. Adam was content in the Garden of Eden, but Eve craved more.




OK grassy, you've cried for help quite enough. Go ahead and make the jump to the other team already. You know you are going to anyway.


----------



## Silhouette

The2ndAmendment said:


> Why no tax on single women? Why did Rome and Japan not consider this?


 The OP said that.

I think it's a good idea.  The part I like the most is that it will spread the idea that "sex isn't everything".  Since that's all we see nowadays to the point of absurdity.  Extremes beget extremes.  This is just the pendulum swinging in the opposite direction.  When everyone returns to their senses, life will have a sense of normalcy and relative calm again...


----------



## Mad Scientist

I first went to Japan 30 years ago. It was easy to get laid then, and it's even *easier* to get laid now.

My oldest Son is married and has a kid but still gets hit on by the wimmen. My youngest is single and is "slaying" all sorts of wimmen all the time.

The problem is Japanese men who would rather be "Otaku" than chase wimmen. America has the same problem but only less so.

Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> occupied said:
> 
> 
> 
> Japan is screwed up and dying mostly because they do not allow enough immigration to make up for their low birth rate. Opting out of breeding is a visible social phenomena in Japan but all Western nations are experiencing the same rapidly aging native population that did not have enough kids to replace themselves, even us.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The evils of contraception.  And only the Catholic Church takes a stand against it these days.  History will prove us wise.
Click to expand...


History proves the Roman Church to be mass murderers.  What are you talking about?  There is nothing Christian about the Roman Catholic Institution!


----------



## Ravi

The2ndAmendment said:


> More than 1/3 (over 40%) of Japan's male population have voluntarily become "Herbivore Men." This means they abandon women altogether, forsaking all future relationships, most importantly marriage and children. The term "herbivore" is a Japanese reference to men that "will eat grass alongside women." Although it was initially laughed off by Japanese women and their government as a trend that could never grow or even sustain itself for long (because all those sex crazed rapists...men...can't withold themselves from sex), it turned out they were wrong. In fact very wrong.
> 
> The number of men that have decided to "opt-out" or "unplug from the matrix" in Japan has grown from 18% over 40% in less than two years. These men are not gay, and even the suggestion would be laughable since 40% of male population is certainly not going to be gay.
> 
> The Japanese herbivore culture is now coming to Caucasian nations as well, in America, Canada and the UK they go by the name MGTOW's (Men Going Their Own Way). These aren't a bunch of faggots who never had a girlfriend. They are actually men who have had several relationships in the past (or more) and can no longer tolerate the feminist bullshit plaguing modern women.
> 
> However, back to Japan. Instead of reversing the wrongs that led to their population and GDP decline by having over 40% of their male population opt-out of society, and after their shame-proganda backfired against Herbivores, by in fact producing more of them, the Women of Japan and their Daddy Government (whose running out of taxes) have decided to FORCE men into marriage and relationships by considering a Bachelor Tax.
> 
> Such was the way of ancient Rome when feminazi statutes came into effect as well. Rome imposed a massive bachelor tax that drove many men out of Roman provinces, who then took their knowledge of smithing and weapon-making to barbarian cultures.
> 
> No man wishes to be a slave. No self-respecting man would enter into a modern marriage contract. Divorce is a doom-hammer that is not wielded by men, but their spouses. We know what happens when one party wields a monopoly of power.
> 
> Question: Why not impose a Bacheleorette Tax on Women instead in Japan?
> 
> A bachelor tax not so unlikely
> 
> 
> 
> 
> n theory, the tax applied to both men and women (regardless of their marital status) but in practicality, the tax was paid overwhelmingly by men. This is also clear due to the fact that everyone – men and women – referred to this tax in the common lexicon as _taxa pe sulă_ (literally the tax on the dick).
> 
> The reasons for this had a lot to do with biology and with inherent gynocentrism. A woman could get a _certificate of infertility_ fairly easy (even if she was fertile) and that certificate would exempt her from being subjected to this tax. Like in all communist countries, the doctors were State functionaries and were as corrupt as any other functionary in that era so for a few hundred lei or for a few packs of _Kent_ (that cigarette brand was a common currency for many bribes) a doctor would write almost anything you needed on a certificate, as long as it was _likely_ to be true. And given the poor state of the general health following the draconic rationalization plan implemented in 1981, it was quite likely for a woman to be infertile for a certain period of time. Also, due to gynocentrism, a doctor was more likely to accept to lie in a certificate when a woman requested it than when a man did the same.
> 
> The tax was levied independent of marital status. Fertile men married to infertile women would routinely be subjected to the celibacy tax. Divorce was, in theory, an option, but there were disincentives for divorce – like the danger of being relegated to a lower paid job for no longer being “morally reliable”.[5]
Click to expand...

I didn't realize Japan had such a large victim class.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem

Jeremiah said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> occupied said:
> 
> 
> 
> Japan is screwed up and dying mostly because they do not allow enough immigration to make up for their low birth rate. Opting out of breeding is a visible social phenomena in Japan but all Western nations are experiencing the same rapidly aging native population that did not have enough kids to replace themselves, even us.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The evils of contraception.  And only the Catholic Church takes a stand against it these days.  History will prove us wise.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> History proves the Roman Church to be mass murderers.  What are you talking about?  There is nothing Christian about the Roman Catholic Institution!
Click to expand...

I'm sad for you. Everyone thinks you're a nutcase, even those who would be on your side who you push away. It must be lonely in the loony bin.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> occupied said:
> 
> 
> 
> Japan is screwed up and dying mostly because they do not allow enough immigration to make up for their low birth rate. Opting out of breeding is a visible social phenomena in Japan but all Western nations are experiencing the same rapidly aging native population that did not have enough kids to replace themselves, even us.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The evils of contraception.  And only the Catholic Church takes a stand against it these days.  History will prove us wise.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> History proves the Roman Church to be mass murderers.  What are you talking about?  There is nothing Christian about the Roman Catholic Institution!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm sad for you. Everyone thinks you're a nutcase, even those who would be on your side who you push away. It must be lonely in the loony bin.
Click to expand...


Everyone?   Give me a link for that post.  I'd like to see it.  Do you have poll?  A vote?  Anything besides this ridiculous, baseless claim by you - and why?    ..... because I refuse to validate the Roman Catholic Church as Christian I am deemed a nutcase?

  Or is it that you have no fear of the LORD to accuse one of his servants of something that is untrue - because you are lost?  I believe anyone who defends the Roman Church is either seriously misinformed or doesn't care because they prefer the praises of men over the praise of God.  It's a false church and you'll perish if you stay with it.  That is the truth from Scripture - from the Bible.  Read it.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem

Jeremiah said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> occupied said:
> 
> 
> 
> Japan is screwed up and dying mostly because they do not allow enough immigration to make up for their low birth rate. Opting out of breeding is a visible social phenomena in Japan but all Western nations are experiencing the same rapidly aging native population that did not have enough kids to replace themselves, even us.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The evils of contraception.  And only the Catholic Church takes a stand against it these days.  History will prove us wise.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> History proves the Roman Church to be mass murderers.  What are you talking about?  There is nothing Christian about the Roman Catholic Institution!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm sad for you. Everyone thinks you're a nutcase, even those who would be on your side who you push away. It must be lonely in the loony bin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Everyone?   Give me a link for that post.  I'd like to see it.  Do you have poll?  A vote?  Anything besides this ridiculous, baseless claim by you - and why?    ..... because I refuse to validate the Roman Catholic Church as Christian I am deemed a nutcase?
> 
> Or is it that you have no fear of the LORD to accuse one of his servants of something that is untrue - because you are lost?  I believe anyone who defends the Roman Church is either seriously misinformed or doesn't care because they prefer the praises of men over the praise of God.  It's a false church and you'll perish if you stay with it.  That is the truth from Scripture - from the Bible.  Read it.
Click to expand...

Cookoo! Cookoo! Cookoo!


----------



## shart_attack

Yes.

I'm not informed well enough right now to know _why_, but I need to subscribe to this thread per making a post on it, and "yes" sounds good to me at this point.

I will figure out why I voted that way later today or tomorrow.

Regardless, I'm sure we can at least all agree that it is George Bush's fault.


----------



## Pogo

The2ndAmendment said:


> Folding the laundry is her job.* Cook, clean and copulation* (3 C's) are the three bare minimum things that she is expected to provide for all your other labors.








Wow.  This here is sigline quote gold.

So what are you Archie --  three hundred years old?


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> occupied said:
> 
> 
> 
> Japan is screwed up and dying mostly because they do not allow enough immigration to make up for their low birth rate. Opting out of breeding is a visible social phenomena in Japan but all Western nations are experiencing the same rapidly aging native population that did not have enough kids to replace themselves, even us.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The evils of contraception.  And only the Catholic Church takes a stand against it these days.  History will prove us wise.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> History proves the Roman Church to be mass murderers.  What are you talking about?  There is nothing Christian about the Roman Catholic Institution!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm sad for you. Everyone thinks you're a nutcase, even those who would be on your side who you push away. It must be lonely in the loony bin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Everyone?   Give me a link for that post.  I'd like to see it.  Do you have poll?  A vote?  Anything besides this ridiculous, baseless claim by you - and why?    ..... because I refuse to validate the Roman Catholic Church as Christian I am deemed a nutcase?
> 
> Or is it that you have no fear of the LORD to accuse one of his servants of something that is untrue - because you are lost?  I believe anyone who defends the Roman Church is either seriously misinformed or doesn't care because they prefer the praises of men over the praise of God.  It's a false church and you'll perish if you stay with it.  That is the truth from Scripture - from the Bible.  Read it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cookoo! Cookoo! Cookoo!
Click to expand...


You make a thread about homosexuals telling them F word to go F themselves - cursing them and telling them you are fine with their sin so long as they do not advertise it and then expect others to take you seriously?  As a Christian?  I think not.  You're lost.  Seriously lost without a clue.  Before that you were calling for a nuclear bomb to wipe out the Muslim population of a nation.  Very sick stuff.   I'll keep you in my prayers but I have nothing further to say to you. I've told you the truth.   That is all that is required of me.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem

Jeremiah said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> The evils of contraception.  And only the Catholic Church takes a stand against it these days.  History will prove us wise.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> History proves the Roman Church to be mass murderers.  What are you talking about?  There is nothing Christian about the Roman Catholic Institution!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm sad for you. Everyone thinks you're a nutcase, even those who would be on your side who you push away. It must be lonely in the loony bin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Everyone?   Give me a link for that post.  I'd like to see it.  Do you have poll?  A vote?  Anything besides this ridiculous, baseless claim by you - and why?    ..... because I refuse to validate the Roman Catholic Church as Christian I am deemed a nutcase?
> 
> Or is it that you have no fear of the LORD to accuse one of his servants of something that is untrue - because you are lost?  I believe anyone who defends the Roman Church is either seriously misinformed or doesn't care because they prefer the praises of men over the praise of God.  It's a false church and you'll perish if you stay with it.  That is the truth from Scripture - from the Bible.  Read it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cookoo! Cookoo! Cookoo!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You make a thread about homosexuals telling them F word to go F themselves - cursing them and telling them you are fine with their sin so long as they do not advertise it and then expect others to take you seriously?  As a Christian?  I think not.  You're lost.  Seriously lost without a clue.  Before that you were calling for a nuclear bomb to wipe out the Muslim population of a nation.  Very sick stuff.   I'll keep you in my prayers but I have nothing further to say to you. I've told you the truth.   That is all that is required of me.
Click to expand...


----------



## Anathema

Not at all. These men are making a valiant stand for decency by separating themselves from the Feminist society of today. They should be thanked and rewarded.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem

Pogo said:


> The2ndAmendment said:
> 
> 
> 
> Folding the laundry is her job.* Cook, clean and copulation* (3 C's) are the three bare minimum things that she is expected to provide for all your other labors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow.  This here is sigline quote gold.
> 
> So what are you Archie --  three hundred years old?
Click to expand...

He's an entire gold rush. I think he had a bad breakup or divorce. Some vicious backstabbing bitch. Give him some time and women will be goddesses again.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

The2ndAmendment said:


> Why no tax on single women? Why did Rome and Japan not consider this?



I had never heard of Rome and the bachelor tax before your thread.  Interesting.  I always thought of ancient Rome as mainly homosexual lifestyle - which the Roman Church has continued to perpetuate by its man made laws (forbidding priests / nuns to marry) and examples of homosexuals, paedophiles - even from the top of Vatican - popes - from its formation.


----------



## Pogo

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The2ndAmendment said:
> 
> 
> 
> Folding the laundry is her job.* Cook, clean and copulation* (3 C's) are the three bare minimum things that she is expected to provide for all your other labors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow.  This here is sigline quote gold.
> 
> So what are you Archie --  three hundred years old?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He's an entire gold rush. I think he had a bad breakup or divorce. Some vicious backstabbing bitch. Give him some time and women will be goddesses again.
Click to expand...


Not the sharpest knife in duh drawer either -- this is the same guy who started a thread whining that his bank, in New York, won't let him walk in packing an AK-47.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem

Pogo said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The2ndAmendment said:
> 
> 
> 
> Folding the laundry is her job.* Cook, clean and copulation* (3 C's) are the three bare minimum things that she is expected to provide for all your other labors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow.  This here is sigline quote gold.
> 
> So what are you Archie --  three hundred years old?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He's an entire gold rush. I think he had a bad breakup or divorce. Some vicious backstabbing bitch. Give him some time and women will be goddesses again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not the sharpest knife in duh drawer either -- this is the same guy who started a thread whining that his bank, in New York, won't let him walk in packing an AK-47.
Click to expand...

Ha! My bank, whose tellers address me by name when I walk in think nothing about the 9mm on my hip. I haven't tried it yet, but I'm sure if I came in one day with my AR-15 at shoulder-arms position, they would ask me what I'm hunting that day. He lives in the wrong state.


----------



## Skylar

The2ndAmendment said:


> More than 1/3 (over 40%) of Japan's male population have voluntarily become "Herbivore Men." This means they abandon women altogether, forsaking all future relationships, most importantly marriage and children. The term "herbivore" is a Japanese reference to men that "will eat grass alongside women." Although it was initially laughed off by Japanese women and their government as a trend that could never grow or even sustain itself for long (because all those sex crazed rapists...men...can't withold themselves from sex), it turned out they were wrong. In fact very wrong.
> 
> The number of men that have decided to "opt-out" or "unplug from the matrix" in Japan has grown from 18% over 40% in less than two years. These men are not gay, and even the suggestion would be laughable since 40% of male population is certainly not going to be gay.
> 
> The Japanese herbivore culture is now coming to Caucasian nations as well, in America, Canada and the UK they go by the name MGTOW's (Men Going Their Own Way). These aren't a bunch of faggots who never had a girlfriend. They are actually men who have had several relationships in the past (or more) and can no longer tolerate the feminist bullshit plaguing modern women.



There's very little in common between 'Herbivore Men' and the MGTOW crowd. The MGTOW crowd has much more in common with you, steeped heavily in resentment toward women The Herbivore Men crowd is just sexually non-assertive. There's no particular resentment or animosity toward women.



> However, back to Japan. Instead of reversing the wrongs that led to their population and GDP decline by having over 40% of their male population opt-out of society, and after their shame-proganda backfired against Herbivores, by in fact producing more of them, the Women of Japan and their Daddy Government (whose running out of taxes) have decided to FORCE men into marriage and relationships by considering a Bachelor Tax.



You may want to look into the issue more closely. The 'Herbivore Men' group peaked back in 2011....at around 36%. The child crisis is seen as more rooted in young women's lack of interest in marriage more deeply than in men's lack of interest in the same.



> A new report from The Guardian's Abigail Haworth quotes a shocking statistic from the Japan Family Planning Association (JFPA) that 45% of Japanese women aged 16-24 "were not interested in or despised sexual contact."
> 
> Twenty-five percent of Japanese men feel the same way, according to the JFPA....
> 
> A whopping 90% of young women surveyed by Japan's Institute of Population and Social Security say that staying single is preferable to what they think marriage would be like.
> 
> 
> Young Japanese Aren t Interested In Sex - Business Insider



The issue in Japan is far more nuanced, and far less relevant to your personal baggage with women than you seem to think.


----------



## The2ndAmendment

Pogo said:


> The2ndAmendment said:
> 
> 
> 
> Folding the laundry is her job.* Cook, clean and copulation* (3 C's) are the three bare minimum things that she is expected to provide for all your other labors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow.  This here is sigline quote gold.
> 
> So what are you Archie --  three hundred years old?
Click to expand...


If she's not going to provide those three things, especially with modern appliances like washing machines and microwaves, why on earth am I'm going to work to house and provide for her?

If she wants, I'll gladly exchange roles with her. She can go out and work 60 hours and I'll maintain the house.


----------



## Pogo

The2ndAmendment said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The2ndAmendment said:
> 
> 
> 
> Folding the laundry is her job.* Cook, clean and copulation* (3 C's) are the three bare minimum things that she is expected to provide for all your other labors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow.  This here is sigline quote gold.
> 
> So what are you Archie --  three hundred years old?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If she's not going to provide those three things, especially with modern appliances like washing machines and microwaves, why on earth am I'm going to work to house and provide for her?
> 
> If she wants, I'll gladly exchange roles with her. She can go out and work 60 hours and I'll maintain the house.
Click to expand...






_(Note: head gap not to scale)_​


----------



## The2ndAmendment

Pogo said:


> The2ndAmendment said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The2ndAmendment said:
> 
> 
> 
> Folding the laundry is her job.* Cook, clean and copulation* (3 C's) are the three bare minimum things that she is expected to provide for all your other labors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow.  This here is sigline quote gold.
> 
> So what are you Archie --  three hundred years old?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If she's not going to provide those three things, especially with modern appliances like washing machines and microwaves, why on earth am I'm going to work to house and provide for her?
> 
> If she wants, I'll gladly exchange roles with her. She can go out and work 60 hours and I'll maintain the house.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _(Note: head gap not to scale)_​
Click to expand...


Answer Mr Mangina.


----------



## The2ndAmendment

Skylar said:


> There's very little in common between 'Herbivore Men' and the MGTOW crowd.



I sincerely doubt you even knew what either of those were until last night. Now you're an expert in them.


----------



## Skylar

The2ndAmendment said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> There's very little in common between 'Herbivore Men' and the MGTOW crowd.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I sincerely doubt you even knew what either of those were until last night. Now you're an expert in them.
Click to expand...


The MGTOW crowd are new to me. But I did some research, found several websites and read up on them. Their beefs are your beefs; resentment toward women.

However, I was born in Japan and lived there for years. I'd already heard of 'herbivore men' years ago. Its a meme that is tired and spent in Japan as Paris Hilton saying 'That's hot..." is here in the States.

And the two have virtually nothing to do with each other.


----------



## Anathema

Pogo said:


> So what are you Archie --  three hundred years old?



I doubt it. See, some of us still understand how society is supposed to work,  even if mist have abandoned thst way of life.


----------



## Treeshepherd

Jeremiah said:


> The2ndAmendment said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why no tax on single women? Why did Rome and Japan not consider this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had never heard of Rome and the bachelor tax before your thread.  Interesting.  I always thought of ancient Rome as mainly homosexual lifestyle - which the Roman Church has continued to perpetuate by its man made laws (forbidding priests / nuns to marry) and examples of homosexuals, paedophiles - even from the top of Vatican - popes - from its formation.
Click to expand...


I'm reading a book called 'I, Claudius' by Robert Graves. In the book, Augustus often lectures young adults about the importance of marriage. He did indeed pass laws against adultery, male-on-male slave rape, and incentives for marriage and child birth. 

Augustus lectures the young male royals;
"If we could survive without a wife, citizens of Rome, all of us would do without that nuisance; but since nature has so decreed that we cannot manage comfortably with them, nor live in any way without them, we must plan for our lasting preservation rather than for our temporary pleasure."

Hilarious.


----------



## Moonglow

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The2ndAmendment said:
> 
> 
> 
> Folding the laundry is her job.* Cook, clean and copulation* (3 C's) are the three bare minimum things that she is expected to provide for all your other labors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow.  This here is sigline quote gold.
> 
> So what are you Archie --  three hundred years old?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He's an entire gold rush. I think he had a bad breakup or divorce. Some vicious backstabbing bitch. Give him some time and women will be goddesses again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not the sharpest knife in duh drawer either -- this is the same guy who started a thread whining that his bank, in New York, won't let him walk in packing an AK-47.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ha! My bank, whose tellers address me by name when I walk in think nothing about the 9mm on my hip. I haven't tried it yet, but I'm sure if I came in one day with my AR-15 at shoulder-arms position, they would ask me what I'm hunting that day. He lives in the wrong state.
Click to expand...

Maybe if you didn't goosestep when entering the bank...


----------



## Moonglow

Treeshepherd said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The2ndAmendment said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why no tax on single women? Why did Rome and Japan not consider this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had never heard of Rome and the bachelor tax before your thread.  Interesting.  I always thought of ancient Rome as mainly homosexual lifestyle - which the Roman Church has continued to perpetuate by its man made laws (forbidding priests / nuns to marry) and examples of homosexuals, paedophiles - even from the top of Vatican - popes - from its formation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm reading a book called 'I, Claudius' by Robert Graves. In the book, Augustus often lectures young adults about the importance of marriage. He did indeed pass laws against adultery, male-on-male slave rape, and incentives for marriage and child birth.
> 
> Augustus lectures the young male royals;
> "If we could survive without a wife, citizens of Rome, all of us would do without that nuisance; but since nature has so decreed that we cannot manage comfortably with them, nor live in any way without them, we must plan for our lasting preservation rather than for our temporary pleasure."
> 
> Hilarious.
Click to expand...

I read the same book, 30 years ago....


----------



## orogenicman

The2ndAmendment said:


> More than 1/3 (over 40%) of Japan's male population have voluntarily become "Herbivore Men." This means they abandon women altogether, forsaking all future relationships, most importantly marriage and children. The term "herbivore" is a Japanese reference to men that "will eat grass alongside women." Although it was initially laughed off by Japanese women and their government as a trend that could never grow or even sustain itself for long (because all those sex crazed rapists...men...can't withold themselves from sex), it turned out they were wrong. In fact very wrong.
> 
> The number of men that have decided to "opt-out" or "unplug from the matrix" in Japan has grown from 18% over 40% in less than two years. These men are not gay, and even the suggestion would be laughable since 40% of male population is certainly not going to be gay.
> 
> The Japanese herbivore culture is now coming to Caucasian nations as well, in America, Canada and the UK they go by the name MGTOW's (Men Going Their Own Way). These aren't a bunch of faggots who never had a girlfriend. They are actually men who have had several relationships in the past (or more) and can no longer tolerate the feminist bullshit plaguing modern women.
> 
> However, back to Japan. Instead of reversing the wrongs that led to their population and GDP decline by having over 40% of their male population opt-out of society, and after their shame-proganda backfired against Herbivores, by in fact producing more of them, the Women of Japan and their Daddy Government (whose running out of taxes) have decided to FORCE men into marriage and relationships by considering a Bachelor Tax.
> 
> Such was the way of ancient Rome when feminazi statutes came into effect as well. Rome imposed a massive bachelor tax that drove many men out of Roman provinces, who then took their knowledge of smithing and weapon-making to barbarian cultures.
> 
> No man wishes to be a slave. No self-respecting man would enter into a modern marriage contract. Divorce is a doom-hammer that is not wielded by men, but their spouses. We know what happens when one party wields a monopoly of power.
> 
> Question: Why not impose a Bacheleorette Tax on Women instead in Japan?
> 
> A bachelor tax not so unlikely
> 
> 
> 
> 
> n theory, the tax applied to both men and women (regardless of their marital status) but in practicality, the tax was paid overwhelmingly by men. This is also clear due to the fact that everyone – men and women – referred to this tax in the common lexicon as _taxa pe sulă_ (literally the tax on the dick).
> 
> The reasons for this had a lot to do with biology and with inherent gynocentrism. A woman could get a _certificate of infertility_ fairly easy (even if she was fertile) and that certificate would exempt her from being subjected to this tax. Like in all communist countries, the doctors were State functionaries and were as corrupt as any other functionary in that era so for a few hundred lei or for a few packs of _Kent_ (that cigarette brand was a common currency for many bribes) a doctor would write almost anything you needed on a certificate, as long as it was _likely_ to be true. And given the poor state of the general health following the draconic rationalization plan implemented in 1981, it was quite likely for a woman to be infertile for a certain period of time. Also, due to gynocentrism, a doctor was more likely to accept to lie in a certificate when a woman requested it than when a man did the same.
> 
> The tax was levied independent of marital status. Fertile men married to infertile women would routinely be subjected to the celibacy tax. Divorce was, in theory, an option, but there were disincentives for divorce – like the danger of being relegated to a lower paid job for no longer being “morally reliable”.[5]
Click to expand...


There was a documentary made by a British journalist about this very phenomemon.  I saw it but don't recall its name.  What struck me was the fact that there are entire natal wards in their hospitals that don't have any babies.  What's worse, the hospitals in several major metropolitan areas have actually shut down their natal wards because they just don't have any babies to service.  This seems to me to be a serious national issue for Japan, and so I can definitely see the concern it is causing. They are losing at the least, an entire generation all the while their population ages.  This doesn't bode well for their economic future.


----------



## Treeshepherd

America has spent so much time on the gay marriage issue. Really, who cares if the State recognizes your marriage? Do you really need your governor's approval to feel validated? 

The real issue there is taxation and other legal issues like visitation rights and maybe inheritance. In most cases, you get a tax penalty for being single. So, all this hemming and hawing over equal rights for gays, roughly 4% of the population.

What about equal rights for single people? What did we do wrong that we should be punished by the tax code? Why are we treated like 2nd class citizens? Why has a bachelor president never been elected? I'm calling bullshit. No taxation without representation.


----------



## Skylar

Treeshepherd said:


> America has spent so much time on the gay marriage issue. Really, who cares if the State recognizes your marriage? Do you really need your governor's approval to feel validated?



If personal feelings of validation were the only possible motivate, you might actually have a point. But there's far more involved.



> DOMA’s principal effect is to identify a subset of state-sanctioned marriages and make them unequal. The principal purpose is to impose inequality, not for other reasons like governmental efficiency. Responsibilities, as well as rights, enhance the dignity and integrity of the person. And DOMA contrives to deprive some couples married under the laws of their State, but not other couples, of both rights and responsibilities. By creating two contradictory marriage regimes within the same State, DOMA forces same-sex couples to live as married for the purpose of state law but unmarried for the purpose of federal law, thus diminishing the stability and predictability of basic personal relations the State has found it proper to acknowledge and protect. By this dynamic DOMA undermines both the public and private significance of state-sanctioned same-sex marriages; for it tells those couples, and all the world, that their otherwise valid marriages are unworthy of federal recognition. This places same-sex couples in an unstable position of being in a second-tier marriage. The differentiation demeans the couple, whose moral and sexual choices the Constitution protects, see _Lawrence_, 539 U. S. 558, and whose relationship the State has sought to dignify. And it humiliates tens of thousands of children now being raised by same-sex couples. The law in question makes it even more difficult for the children to understand the integrity and closeness of their own family and its concord with other families in their community and in their daily lives.
> 
> Under DOMA, same-sex married couples have their lives burdened, by reason of government decree, in visible and public ways. By its great reach, DOMA touches many aspects of married and family life, from the mundane to the profound. It prevents same-sex married couplesfrom obtaining government healthcare benefits they would otherwise receive. See 5 U. S. C. §§8901(5), 8905. It deprives them of the Bankruptcy Code’s special protections for domestic-support obligations. See 11 U. S. C. §§101(14A), 507(a)(1)(A), 523(a)(5), 523(a)(15). It forces them to follow a complicated procedure to file their state and federal taxes jointly. Technical Bulletin TB–55, 2010 Vt. Tax LEXIS 6 (Oct. 7, 2010); Brief for Federalism Scholars as _Amici Curiae_ 34. It prohibits them from being buried together in veterans’ cemeteries. National Cemetery Administration Directive 3210/1, p. 37 (June 4, 2008).
> 
> For certain married couples, DOMA’s unequal effects are even more serious. The federal penal code makes it a crime to “assaul[t], kidna[p], or murde[r] . . . a member of the immediate family” of “a United States official, aUnited States judge, [or] a Federal law enforcement officer,”18 U. S. C. §115(a)(1)(A), with the intent to influence or retaliate against that official, §115(a)(1). Although a “spouse” qualifies as a member of the officer’s “immediate family,” §115(c)(2), DOMA makes this protection inapplicable to same-sex spouses.
> 
> DOMA also brings financial harm to children of same-sex couples. It raises the cost of health care for familiesby taxing health benefits provided by employers to their workers’ same-sex spouses. See 26 U. S. C. §106; Treas. Reg. §1.106–1, 26 CFR §1.106–1 (2012); IRS Private Letter Ruling 9850011 (Sept. 10, 1998). And it denies or re-duces benefits allowed to families upon the loss of a spouseand parent, benefits that are an integral part of family security. See Social Security Administration, Social Security Survivors Benefits 5 (2012) (benefits available to a surviving spouse caring for the couple’s child), online at http://www.ssa.gov/pubs/EN-05-10084.pdf.
> 
> DOMA divests married same-sex couples of the duties and responsibilities that are an essential part of married life and that they in most cases would be honored to accept were DOMA not in force. For instance, because it is expected that spouses will support each other as they pursue educational opportunities, federal law takes into consideration a spouse’s income in calculating a student’s fed-eral financial aid eligibility. See 20 U. S. C. §1087nn(b). Same-sex married couples are exempt from this requirement. The same is true with respect to federal ethics rules. Federal executive and agency officials are prohibited from “participat[ing] personally and substantially” in matters as to which they or their spouses have a financial interest. 18 U. S. C. §208(a). A similar statute prohibits Senators, Senate employees, and their spouses from accepting high-value gifts from certain sources, see 2 U. S. C. §31–2(a)(1), and another mandates detailed financial disclosures by numerous high-ranking officials and their spouses. See 5 U. S. C. App. §§102(a), (e). Under DOMA, however, these Government-integrity rules do not apply to same-sex spouses.
> 
> *  *  *
> 
> Windsor V. the US



So the loss of dignity, diminished stability of basic personal relations, being publicly demeaned, the humiliation of 10s of thousands of children, making it more difficult for those children to understand the integrity and closeness of family, loss of government healthcare benefits, loss of bankruptcy protections, can't be buried together at veteran's cemeteries, makes filing taxes needlessly complicated, loss of the protection of law, increases the financial burden of children, raises the cost of healthcare for the family, and deprives one of liberty.

And these are only the harms noted by the United States Supreme Court.  And with the possible exception of being buried together, anyone of those reasons would be more than adequate to justify demanding your rights. All of them together make it a no-brainer.

The feeling of personal validation is just frosting.


----------



## Skylar

orogenicman said:


> The2ndAmendment said:
> 
> 
> 
> More than 1/3 (over 40%) of Japan's male population have voluntarily become "Herbivore Men." This means they abandon women altogether, forsaking all future relationships, most importantly marriage and children. The term "herbivore" is a Japanese reference to men that "will eat grass alongside women." Although it was initially laughed off by Japanese women and their government as a trend that could never grow or even sustain itself for long (because all those sex crazed rapists...men...can't withold themselves from sex), it turned out they were wrong. In fact very wrong.
> 
> The number of men that have decided to "opt-out" or "unplug from the matrix" in Japan has grown from 18% over 40% in less than two years. These men are not gay, and even the suggestion would be laughable since 40% of male population is certainly not going to be gay.
> 
> The Japanese herbivore culture is now coming to Caucasian nations as well, in America, Canada and the UK they go by the name MGTOW's (Men Going Their Own Way). These aren't a bunch of faggots who never had a girlfriend. They are actually men who have had several relationships in the past (or more) and can no longer tolerate the feminist bullshit plaguing modern women.
> 
> However, back to Japan. Instead of reversing the wrongs that led to their population and GDP decline by having over 40% of their male population opt-out of society, and after their shame-proganda backfired against Herbivores, by in fact producing more of them, the Women of Japan and their Daddy Government (whose running out of taxes) have decided to FORCE men into marriage and relationships by considering a Bachelor Tax.
> 
> Such was the way of ancient Rome when feminazi statutes came into effect as well. Rome imposed a massive bachelor tax that drove many men out of Roman provinces, who then took their knowledge of smithing and weapon-making to barbarian cultures.
> 
> No man wishes to be a slave. No self-respecting man would enter into a modern marriage contract. Divorce is a doom-hammer that is not wielded by men, but their spouses. We know what happens when one party wields a monopoly of power.
> 
> Question: Why not impose a Bacheleorette Tax on Women instead in Japan?
> 
> A bachelor tax not so unlikely
> 
> 
> 
> 
> n theory, the tax applied to both men and women (regardless of their marital status) but in practicality, the tax was paid overwhelmingly by men. This is also clear due to the fact that everyone – men and women – referred to this tax in the common lexicon as _taxa pe sulă_ (literally the tax on the dick).
> 
> The reasons for this had a lot to do with biology and with inherent gynocentrism. A woman could get a _certificate of infertility_ fairly easy (even if she was fertile) and that certificate would exempt her from being subjected to this tax. Like in all communist countries, the doctors were State functionaries and were as corrupt as any other functionary in that era so for a few hundred lei or for a few packs of _Kent_ (that cigarette brand was a common currency for many bribes) a doctor would write almost anything you needed on a certificate, as long as it was _likely_ to be true. And given the poor state of the general health following the draconic rationalization plan implemented in 1981, it was quite likely for a woman to be infertile for a certain period of time. Also, due to gynocentrism, a doctor was more likely to accept to lie in a certificate when a woman requested it than when a man did the same.
> 
> The tax was levied independent of marital status. Fertile men married to infertile women would routinely be subjected to the celibacy tax. Divorce was, in theory, an option, but there were disincentives for divorce – like the danger of being relegated to a lower paid job for no longer being “morally reliable”.[5]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There was a documentary made by a British journalist about this very phenomemon.  I saw it but don't recall its name.  What struck me was the fact that there are entire natal wards in their hospitals that don't have any babies.  What's worse, the hospitals in several major metropolitan areas have actually shut down their natal wards because they just don't have any babies to service.  This seems to me to be a serious national issue for Japan, and so I can definitely see the concern it is causing. They are losing at the least, an entire generation all the while their population ages.  This doesn't bode well for their economic future.
Click to expand...


Oh, they're taking the baby crisis very seriously. Japan is considering the unthinkable: significant immigration. Japan is one of a handful of nation states on earth. And to lose that vital character for their nation will be like cutting off a limb. Worse, the location that they'd most likely accept immigration would be Korea.

And in the mind of many of the older generation of Japan, the Koreans are beneath them. 

Which is also why Japan is investing heavily in a field that sounds silly at first. But is genuinely an issue of national interest:* robotics. *They're actually trying to develop robots to do dumb manual labor to augment the effectiveness of their dwindling and aging population.


----------



## The2ndAmendment

Skylar said:


> Oh, they're taking the baby crisis very seriously. Japan is considering the unthinkable: significant immigration. Japan is one of a handful of nation states on earth.



Why not go back to how they were. Evolution ("progressivism") usually gives rise to fatal mutations, not beneficial ones.

Why another progressive answer to a progressive problem. What happens when those immigrants become assimilated? 100 years down the line, what happens when there are no more immigrants (or not enough immigrants)? This is kicking the can down the road at best.

And even in the best state, it won't cause more Japanese births. Just a poor peasant class to support Japan's obligations to its original people. So basically you're setting a honeytrap for poor immigrants. Why is it that Progressives always resort to bailing-out their mistakes on the backs of the poor?


----------



## Skylar

The2ndAmendment said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, they're taking the baby crisis very seriously. Japan is considering the unthinkable: significant immigration. Japan is one of a handful of nation states on earth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why not go back to how they were. Evolution ("progressivism") usually gives rise to fatal mutations, not beneficial ones.
> 
> Why another progressive answer to a progressive problem. What happens when those immigrants become assimilated?
Click to expand...


Assimilation? You so don't get the Japanese at all. 

One of the most disturbing things most Japanese people will plausible see in their lifetime.......is a foreigner who speaks Japanese fluently and can read kanji flawlessly. This freaks them the fuck out. There is a real, tangible sense in Japan that the Japanese are separate, unique, special and better. That their language, culture and writing system are impenetrable walls that keep them separate from the rest of 'them'. The uchi-soto relationship is in their fucking bones.

They make a near exception for Americans due to our obliteration of their country during the war, and the deeply honorable (from their perspective anyway) manner with which we treated the Japanese after. Not bombing Kyoto, sparing the emperor and feeding their people went a long, long way with them. And they have an abiding cultural fascination with the British, and an almost storybook idea of France. 

But other than that, its all just shades of 'less than us'. The idea of assimilation is anathema to most Japanese. As it deprives them of their fundamental sense of uniqueness. If being Japanese is something that you can LEARN rather than something that you ARE, then it cuts deeply into their entire world view.


----------



## The2ndAmendment

Skylar said:


> The2ndAmendment said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, they're taking the baby crisis very seriously. Japan is considering the unthinkable: significant immigration. Japan is one of a handful of nation states on earth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why not go back to how they were. Evolution ("progressivism") usually gives rise to fatal mutations, not beneficial ones.
> 
> Why another progressive answer to a progressive problem. What happens when those immigrants become assimilated?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Assimilation? You so don't get the Japanese at all.
> 
> One of the most disturbing things most Japanese people will plausible see in their lifetime.......is a foreigner who speaks Japanese fluently and can read kanji flawlessly. This freaks them the fuck out. There is a real, tangible sense in Japan that the Japanese are separate, unique, special and better. That their language, culture and writing system are impenetrable walls that keep them separate from the rest of 'them'. The uchi-soto relationship is in their fucking bones.
> 
> They make a near exception for Americans due to our obliteration of their country during the war, and the deeply honorable (from their perspective anyway) manner with which we treated the Japanese after. Not bombing Kyoto, sparing the emperor and feeding their people went a long, long way with them. And they have an abiding cultural fascination with the British, and an almost storybook idea of France.
> 
> But other than that, its all just shades of 'less than us'. The idea of assimilation is anathema to most Japanese. As it deprives them of their fundamental sense of uniqueness. If being Japanese is something that you can LEARN rather than something that you ARE, then it cuts deeply into their entire world view.
Click to expand...


What would a progressive like Skylar say if a white man ever thought about white culture like that?


----------



## Skylar

The2ndAmendment said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The2ndAmendment said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, they're taking the baby crisis very seriously. Japan is considering the unthinkable: significant immigration. Japan is one of a handful of nation states on earth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why not go back to how they were. Evolution ("progressivism") usually gives rise to fatal mutations, not beneficial ones.
> 
> Why another progressive answer to a progressive problem. What happens when those immigrants become assimilated?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Assimilation? You so don't get the Japanese at all.
> 
> One of the most disturbing things most Japanese people will plausible see in their lifetime.......is a foreigner who speaks Japanese fluently and can read kanji flawlessly. This freaks them the fuck out. There is a real, tangible sense in Japan that the Japanese are separate, unique, special and better. That their language, culture and writing system are impenetrable walls that keep them separate from the rest of 'them'. The uchi-soto relationship is in their fucking bones.
> 
> They make a near exception for Americans due to our obliteration of their country during the war, and the deeply honorable (from their perspective anyway) manner with which we treated the Japanese after. Not bombing Kyoto, sparing the emperor and feeding their people went a long, long way with them. And they have an abiding cultural fascination with the British, and an almost storybook idea of France.
> 
> But other than that, its all just shades of 'less than us'. The idea of assimilation is anathema to most Japanese. As it deprives them of their fundamental sense of uniqueness. If being Japanese is something that you can LEARN rather than something that you ARE, then it cuts deeply into their entire world view.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What would a progressive like Skylar say if a white man ever thought about white culture like that?
Click to expand...


That you'd better start building robots.


----------



## theDoctorisIn

The2ndAmendment said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The2ndAmendment said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, they're taking the baby crisis very seriously. Japan is considering the unthinkable: significant immigration. Japan is one of a handful of nation states on earth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why not go back to how they were. Evolution ("progressivism") usually gives rise to fatal mutations, not beneficial ones.
> 
> Why another progressive answer to a progressive problem. What happens when those immigrants become assimilated?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Assimilation? You so don't get the Japanese at all.
> 
> One of the most disturbing things most Japanese people will plausible see in their lifetime.......is a foreigner who speaks Japanese fluently and can read kanji flawlessly. This freaks them the fuck out. There is a real, tangible sense in Japan that the Japanese are separate, unique, special and better. That their language, culture and writing system are impenetrable walls that keep them separate from the rest of 'them'. The uchi-soto relationship is in their fucking bones.
> 
> They make a near exception for Americans due to our obliteration of their country during the war, and the deeply honorable (from their perspective anyway) manner with which we treated the Japanese after. Not bombing Kyoto, sparing the emperor and feeding their people went a long, long way with them. And they have an abiding cultural fascination with the British, and an almost storybook idea of France.
> 
> But other than that, its all just shades of 'less than us'. The idea of assimilation is anathema to most Japanese. As it deprives them of their fundamental sense of uniqueness. If being Japanese is something that you can LEARN rather than something that you ARE, then it cuts deeply into their entire world view.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What would a progressive like Skylar say if a white man ever thought about white culture like that?
Click to expand...


Some "white men" have been thinking that about "white culture" for hundreds, if not thousands of years.


----------



## Unkotare

The2ndAmendment said:


> This means they abandon women altogether, forsaking all future relationships, most importantly marriage and children.




It's not an official designation. It's a term used by the media for the sake of sensationalism.


----------



## Nutz

Can I get a little extra cheese on ly salad...and go light on the onions if not take them away altogether.  Thanks 2a,  I will leave you a good tip.


----------



## Treeshepherd

Skylar said:


> Treeshepherd said:
> 
> 
> 
> America has spent so much time on the gay marriage issue. Really, who cares if the State recognizes your marriage? Do you really need your governor's approval to feel validated?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If personal feelings of validation were the only possible motivate, you might actually have a point. But there's far more involved.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DOMA’s principal effect is to identify a subset of state-sanctioned marriages and make them unequal. The principal purpose is to impose inequality, not for other reasons like governmental efficiency. Responsibilities, as well as rights, enhance the dignity and integrity of the person. And DOMA contrives to deprive some couples married under the laws of their State, but not other couples, of both rights and responsibilities. By creating two contradictory marriage regimes within the same State, DOMA forces same-sex couples to live as married for the purpose of state law but unmarried for the purpose of federal law, thus diminishing the stability and predictability of basic personal relations the State has found it proper to acknowledge and protect. By this dynamic DOMA undermines both the public and private significance of state-sanctioned same-sex marriages; for it tells those couples, and all the world, that their otherwise valid marriages are unworthy of federal recognition. This places same-sex couples in an unstable position of being in a second-tier marriage. The differentiation demeans the couple, whose moral and sexual choices the Constitution protects, see _Lawrence_, 539 U. S. 558, and whose relationship the State has sought to dignify. And it humiliates tens of thousands of children now being raised by same-sex couples. The law in question makes it even more difficult for the children to understand the integrity and closeness of their own family and its concord with other families in their community and in their daily lives.
> 
> Under DOMA, same-sex married couples have their lives burdened, by reason of government decree, in visible and public ways. By its great reach, DOMA touches many aspects of married and family life, from the mundane to the profound. It prevents same-sex married couplesfrom obtaining government healthcare benefits they would otherwise receive. See 5 U. S. C. §§8901(5), 8905. It deprives them of the Bankruptcy Code’s special protections for domestic-support obligations. See 11 U. S. C. §§101(14A), 507(a)(1)(A), 523(a)(5), 523(a)(15). It forces them to follow a complicated procedure to file their state and federal taxes jointly. Technical Bulletin TB–55, 2010 Vt. Tax LEXIS 6 (Oct. 7, 2010); Brief for Federalism Scholars as _Amici Curiae_ 34. It prohibits them from being buried together in veterans’ cemeteries. National Cemetery Administration Directive 3210/1, p. 37 (June 4, 2008).
> 
> For certain married couples, DOMA’s unequal effects are even more serious. The federal penal code makes it a crime to “assaul[t], kidna[p], or murde[r] . . . a member of the immediate family” of “a United States official, aUnited States judge, [or] a Federal law enforcement officer,”18 U. S. C. §115(a)(1)(A), with the intent to influence or retaliate against that official, §115(a)(1). Although a “spouse” qualifies as a member of the officer’s “immediate family,” §115(c)(2), DOMA makes this protection inapplicable to same-sex spouses.
> 
> DOMA also brings financial harm to children of same-sex couples. It raises the cost of health care for familiesby taxing health benefits provided by employers to their workers’ same-sex spouses. See 26 U. S. C. §106; Treas. Reg. §1.106–1, 26 CFR §1.106–1 (2012); IRS Private Letter Ruling 9850011 (Sept. 10, 1998). And it denies or re-duces benefits allowed to families upon the loss of a spouseand parent, benefits that are an integral part of family security. See Social Security Administration, Social Security Survivors Benefits 5 (2012) (benefits available to a surviving spouse caring for the couple’s child), online at http://www.ssa.gov/pubs/EN-05-10084.pdf.
> 
> DOMA divests married same-sex couples of the duties and responsibilities that are an essential part of married life and that they in most cases would be honored to accept were DOMA not in force. For instance, because it is expected that spouses will support each other as they pursue educational opportunities, federal law takes into consideration a spouse’s income in calculating a student’s fed-eral financial aid eligibility. See 20 U. S. C. §1087nn(b). Same-sex married couples are exempt from this requirement. The same is true with respect to federal ethics rules. Federal executive and agency officials are prohibited from “participat[ing] personally and substantially” in matters as to which they or their spouses have a financial interest. 18 U. S. C. §208(a). A similar statute prohibits Senators, Senate employees, and their spouses from accepting high-value gifts from certain sources, see 2 U. S. C. §31–2(a)(1), and another mandates detailed financial disclosures by numerous high-ranking officials and their spouses. See 5 U. S. C. App. §§102(a), (e). Under DOMA, however, these Government-integrity rules do not apply to same-sex spouses.
> 
> *  *  *
> 
> Windsor V. the US
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So the loss of dignity, diminished stability of basic personal relations, being publicly demeaned, the humiliation of 10s of thousands of children, making it more difficult for those children to understand the integrity and closeness of family, loss of government healthcare benefits, loss of bankruptcy protections, can't be buried together at veteran's cemeteries, makes filing taxes needlessly complicated, loss of the protection of law, increases the financial burden of children, raises the cost of healthcare for the family, and deprives one of liberty.
> 
> And these are only the harms noted by the United States Supreme Court.  And with the possible exception of being buried together, anyone of those reasons would be more than adequate to justify demanding your rights. All of them together make it a no-brainer.
> 
> The feeling of personal validation is just frosting.
Click to expand...


I thought most of Bill Clinton's DOMA law was struck down by the Supreme Court. Hooray for a teensie tiny majority of Americans. Roughly 300,000 gays are married. 

About 100 million Americans over 18 years of age are unmarried. What if the single guy wants to be buried next to his drinking buddy? Why should the single guy be penalized by the tax code? Where is the government protection against the demeaning of singles? What if a gay guy likes doing gay stuff, but he has the common sense not to marry a hyper-emotional flaming drama queen? Huh, I ask you? 

What do we want? Equal rights for singles! When do we want it? Now!


----------



## Unkotare

Treeshepherd said:


> Why should the single guy be penalized by the tax code?





They aren't, they just don't get rewarded for _not_ perpetuating civilization.


----------



## Unkotare

Jeremiah said:


> ..... because I refuse to validate the Roman Catholic Church as Christian I am deemed a nutcase?




That's one reason.


----------



## Freewill

The problem with marriage is the old saw that everyone has heard a million times, She gets married hoping he changes, he gets married hoping she doesn't change, she does he doesn't.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

Unkotare said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> ..... because I refuse to validate the Roman Catholic Church as Christian I am deemed a nutcase?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's one reason.
Click to expand...


It isn't a valid reason, Unkotare.  I have already proven that according to biblical definition of Christianity - Catholicism is not Christian.  Furthermore, the fruits of Catholicism are not Christian.  You can park yourself in a garage at night and it won't make you a car either. 

Catholicism does not teach the Doctrine of Christ.  They teach idolatry, Mary worship and many false teachings - you will not find in the Old testament nor the new.  Furthermore, the Roman Church has blood on its hands for the murder of Jews, Christians, and unbelievers during the inquisition and later during the holocaust ( which was not too long ago - need I remind you! )  The Roman Church is NOT a Christian Church.  I make no apologies for speaking the truth and warning people about it.


----------



## Unkotare

Jeremiah said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> ..... because I refuse to validate the Roman Catholic Church as Christian I am deemed a nutcase?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's one reason.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It isn't a valid reason, Unkotare. ...
Click to expand...



It is completely valid, you loon.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

Unkotare said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> ..... because I refuse to validate the Roman Catholic Church as Christian I am deemed a nutcase?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's one reason.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It isn't a valid reason, Unkotare. ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It is completely valid, you loon.
Click to expand...


No, it is not.  Do not call me names either.  You can take a break from being rude.  It's a New Year now.  The change will do you good.


----------



## Unkotare

Jeremiah said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> ..... because I refuse to validate the Roman Catholic Church as Christian I am deemed a nutcase?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's one reason.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It isn't a valid reason, Unkotare. ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It is completely valid, you loon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, it is not.  Do not call me names either.  ....
Click to expand...




Scrawl your nonsense on some old newspapers with crayon and hand them out at the airport. About as many people will care, you loon.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

Jeremiah said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> ..... because I refuse to validate the Roman Catholic Church as Christian I am deemed a nutcase?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's one reason.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It isn't a valid reason, Unkotare. ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It is completely valid, you loon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, it is not.  Do not call me names either.  You can take a break from being rude.  It's a New Year now.  The change will do you good.
Click to expand...




Unkotare said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> ..... because I refuse to validate the Roman Catholic Church as Christian I am deemed a nutcase?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's one reason.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It isn't a valid reason, Unkotare. ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It is completely valid, you loon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, it is not.  Do not call me names either.  ....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Scrawl your nonsense on some old newspapers with crayon and hand them out at the airport. About as many people will care, you loon.
Click to expand...


You initiated this discussion and have since replied twice in the span of what?  10 minutes?   And I didn't even pull out my old newspapers and crayons.  Imagine that... you must be seriously bored.  Or I'm not writing nonsense.


----------



## Treeshepherd

Unkotare said:


> Treeshepherd said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why should the single guy be penalized by the tax code?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They aren't, they just don't get rewarded for _not_ perpetuating civilization.
Click to expand...


Same difference. I have a kid. Your statement is singlephobic.

Singlephobia is a form of bigotry. I can't help it if I was born with the single gene. As Lady Gaga said, "I was born this way." Or was that Katie Perry?


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem

Unkotare said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> ..... because I refuse to validate the Roman Catholic Church as Christian I am deemed a nutcase?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's one reason.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It isn't a valid reason, Unkotare. ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It is completely valid, you loon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, it is not.  Do not call me names either.  ....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Scrawl your nonsense on some old newspapers with crayon and hand them out at the airport. About as many people will care, you loon.
Click to expand...

I told you, Jeremiah. Everyone thinks you're a nutcase. Now you know.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem

Jeremiah said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> ..... because I refuse to validate the Roman Catholic Church as Christian I am deemed a nutcase?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's one reason.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It isn't a valid reason, Unkotare. ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It is completely valid, you loon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, it is not.  Do not call me names either.  You can take a break from being rude.  It's a New Year now.  The change will do you good.
Click to expand...

If you didn't have such a hard on for the Catholic Church that you bring it up even when NOBODY'S discussing it, people wouldn't think you're batshit crazy.


----------



## Jarlaxle

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Didn't know this was some kind of issue.  But consider how a woman has the unprecedented power to destroy a man's life these days.
> 
> I mean, when a man is $91,000 in arrears in his child support payments one has to ask..
> 
> Who the f*** pays $91,000 to raise a child?
> 
> And then she gets the house too?  I love how Two and a Half Men lampoons how much women can rip men off in divorce settlements.  Of course it may be a stretch that Alan Harper had to pay her attorney fees, alimony, child support, and she also got his house, etc, but good parodies are based on reality.
> 
> So what were you saying about these men who would rather not take the risk of relationships with women?



Unless he nets himself a rich widow or heiress, any man who gets married needs his head examined.  It's like playing Russian roulette with three in the cylinder.


----------



## Jarlaxle

The2ndAmendment said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The2ndAmendment said:
> 
> 
> 
> Folding the laundry is her job.* Cook, clean and copulation* (3 C's) are the three bare minimum things that she is expected to provide for all your other labors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow.  This here is sigline quote gold.
> 
> So what are you Archie --  three hundred years old?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If she's not going to provide those three things, especially with modern appliances like washing machines and microwaves, why on earth am I'm going to work to house and provide for her?
> 
> If she wants, I'll gladly exchange roles with her. She can go out and work 60 hours and I'll maintain the house.
Click to expand...


In other words: you have no interest in a partner.  You want a live-in cook, maid, and penis holster.  Sad.


----------



## Unkotare

Jarlaxle said:


> In other words: you have no interest in a partner.  You want a live-in cook, maid, and penis holster.  Sad.




What he wants is clearly another male. That's fine if that's his thing, but he doesn't have to make such a 'flamboyant' display about it. He's one of those angry gays that hates women.


----------



## Avorysuds

You talked me into it... I will move to Japan to help keep the population from shrinking.

You're welcome humanity!


----------



## HenryBHough

Why have children?  Don't we have a government to do that for us?


----------



## Treeshepherd

HenryBHough said:


> Why have children?  Don't we have a government to do that for us?



Children? You didn't build that.


----------



## The2ndAmendment

Jarlaxle said:


> In other words: you have no interest in a partner.  You want a live-in cook, maid, and penis holster.  Sad.



Nuclear Mangina Detected





Jarlaxle


----------



## Jarlaxle

Are you drunk?


----------



## Skylar

Treeshepherd said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Treeshepherd said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why should the single guy be penalized by the tax code?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They aren't, they just don't get rewarded for _not_ perpetuating civilization.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Same difference. I have a kid. Your statement is singlephobic.
> 
> Singlephobia is a form of bigotry. I can't help it if I was born with the single gene. As Lady Gaga said, "I was born this way." Or was that Katie Perry?
Click to expand...


So what rights do you not get? For example, married couples get survivor benefits. When you die, do you believe you should get those benefits? Married couples can make medical decisions for each other. Are you saying that you can't make medical decisions for yourself now? Married couples don't have to testify against each other in court. Are you claiming that you're required to self incriminate now? Married couples can extend medical benefits to each other. Are you saying that if medical benefits are part of your job, that you won't get them? 

What right are being deprived for being single?


----------



## Skylar

Jarlaxle said:


> The2ndAmendment said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The2ndAmendment said:
> 
> 
> 
> Folding the laundry is her job.* Cook, clean and copulation* (3 C's) are the three bare minimum things that she is expected to provide for all your other labors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow.  This here is sigline quote gold.
> 
> So what are you Archie --  three hundred years old?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If she's not going to provide those three things, especially with modern appliances like washing machines and microwaves, why on earth am I'm going to work to house and provide for her?
> 
> If she wants, I'll gladly exchange roles with her. She can go out and work 60 hours and I'll maintain the house.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In other words: you have no interest in a partner.  You want a live-in cook, maid, and penis holster.  Sad.
Click to expand...


Its perfectly legit to want what you want. I have no problem with the idea of a person wanting a very specific set of things from their mates. I've met plenty of women that will tick off fingers as they list the elaborate set of attributes, behaviors and understanding that they want in a husband. Surely a man can do the same.


----------



## The2ndAmendment

Jarlaxle said:


> Are you drunk?



How many dishes did you clean for your wife today?


----------



## Bleipriester

Holidays in Japan! Yay! Small little girls with tight boobs are just waiting in droves!


----------



## Jarlaxle

The2ndAmendment said:


> Jarlaxle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you drunk?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How many dishes did you clean for your wife today?
Click to expand...


None...she did the dishes.  Anything else you want to be wrong about?


----------



## coldpizza

are japanese guys herbivore? then who use numerous call girls and av?


----------



## Delta4Embassy

The2ndAmendment said:


> More than 1/3 (over 40%) of Japan's male population have voluntarily become "Herbivore Men." This means they abandon women altogether, forsaking all future relationships, most importantly marriage and children. The term "herbivore" is a Japanese reference to men that "will eat grass alongside women." Although it was initially laughed off by Japanese women and their government as a trend that could never grow or even sustain itself for long (because all those sex crazed rapists...men...can't withold themselves from sex), it turned out they were wrong. In fact very wrong.
> 
> The number of men that have decided to "opt-out" or "unplug from the matrix" in Japan has grown from 18% over 40% in less than two years. These men are not gay, and even the suggestion would be laughable since 40% of male population is certainly not going to be gay.
> 
> The Japanese herbivore culture is now coming to Caucasian nations as well, in America, Canada and the UK they go by the name MGTOW's (Men Going Their Own Way). These aren't a bunch of faggots who never had a girlfriend. They are actually men who have had several relationships in the past (or more) and can no longer tolerate the feminist bullshit plaguing modern women.
> 
> However, back to Japan. Instead of reversing the wrongs that led to their population and GDP decline by having over 40% of their male population opt-out of society, and after their shame-proganda backfired against Herbivores, by in fact producing more of them, the Women of Japan and their Daddy Government (whose running out of taxes) have decided to FORCE men into marriage and relationships by considering a Bachelor Tax.
> 
> Such was the way of ancient Rome when feminazi statutes came into effect as well. Rome imposed a massive bachelor tax that drove many men out of Roman provinces, who then took their knowledge of smithing and weapon-making to barbarian cultures.
> 
> No man wishes to be a slave. No self-respecting man would enter into a modern marriage contract. Divorce is a doom-hammer that is not wielded by men, but their spouses. We know what happens when one party wields a monopoly of power.
> 
> Question: Why not impose a Bacheleorette Tax on Women instead in Japan?
> 
> A bachelor tax not so unlikely
> 
> 
> 
> 
> n theory, the tax applied to both men and women (regardless of their marital status) but in practicality, the tax was paid overwhelmingly by men. This is also clear due to the fact that everyone – men and women – referred to this tax in the common lexicon as _taxa pe sulă_ (literally the tax on the dick).
> 
> The reasons for this had a lot to do with biology and with inherent gynocentrism. A woman could get a _certificate of infertility_ fairly easy (even if she was fertile) and that certificate would exempt her from being subjected to this tax. Like in all communist countries, the doctors were State functionaries and were as corrupt as any other functionary in that era so for a few hundred lei or for a few packs of _Kent_ (that cigarette brand was a common currency for many bribes) a doctor would write almost anything you needed on a certificate, as long as it was _likely_ to be true. And given the poor state of the general health following the draconic rationalization plan implemented in 1981, it was quite likely for a woman to be infertile for a certain period of time. Also, due to gynocentrism, a doctor was more likely to accept to lie in a certificate when a woman requested it than when a man did the same.
> 
> The tax was levied independent of marital status. Fertile men married to infertile women would routinely be subjected to the celibacy tax. Divorce was, in theory, an option, but there were disincentives for divorce – like the danger of being relegated to a lower paid job for no longer being “morally reliable”.[5]
Click to expand...


Dunno where they got the herbivore part from, certainly not any dictionary.

"A herbivore is an animal anatomically and physiologically adapted to eating plant
material, for example foliage, for the main component of its diet."


----------

